# How many wear rings in shop ?



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

I was noticing that quite a few wood workers out there are wearing rings and etc in the shop. I feel they are a hazard in the shop,Just an observation I made, I do not wear one in the shop.Getting caught on things and etc. WHAT'S your opinion. Or just mind my own business.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I wear my wedding ring, but my power tool use has dropped to almost nothing. I should probably take it off before I use the band saw, but I can't envision a great risk there (realizing full well I probably just jinxed myself). The only time I take my ring off is when doing electrical work.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings woodcrafter47,

I wear no jewerly of any kind in the shop…. never have in 26 years of woodworking….In fact I wear no jewerly anytime..not even a watch, and I don't have a wedding ring anymore…I got it cut into by a fireman one night when I got my hand caught in one of the retractable headlights on my sons car..it almost pinched my finger off…almost lost that finger. So no…...I wear nothing just for the danger aspect….Good post….


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I wear my wedding ring until I'm doing something goopy or messy. All my watch batteries died years ago and I always have a clock in my pocket - my phone.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

once I saw a truckdriver lost his finger when he climp down from the steringhouse
and one foot slipped a little on one of thairs, not a pretty sight to see it hanging in
the weddingring on the door, after that the only thing I wear beside my clothe is my glasses

take care everyone you never know…......

Dennis


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

If something grabs my wedding ring, my finger was way too close to "something".

mine's tungsten carbide…it'd dull the blade


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Always wear my ring. I would probably lose it if I ever removed it. As my wife has just lost her rings, I couldn't bear the thought of it happening to me as well.

My hands have pretty bad neuropathy, so I am super focused on where they are all the time.


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm like Rick above I wear no jewerly anytime, not even a watch. Stopped wearing my wedding ring years ago when it got caught on something. So long ago I don't even remember what it was, but I do know it was not shop related.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

I am a machinist by trade, jewelry (watches, rings etc) are definate no-no's. I do the same thing in the wood shop. You cannot imagine the horror show a ring or watch will produce when caught in a piece of machinery. Same goes for gloves of any kind. I personally witnessed a co-worker get his glove caught while working on a lathe and had his arm wrapped around the chuck. Broke it in 4 places as the chuck wound his arm in. Call me over cautious but I will leave the watches and rings on the nightstand.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I do NOT wear any rings on fingers at any time.
When my wife and I decided to celebrate our partnership, I bought her a custom made ring for her finger and she pierced my left ear ! 
I do not wear a watch either.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I wear no jewelry, and depend on my pager for the time. Just see if I can get my hip into the table saw! I'd have bigger problems than the pager. I worked as a mechanic for many years and know two people who have shorted their wedding rings in automotive wiring- direct to the battery through a wrench, or the alternator hot post, to ground. Did you know gold can glow red hot? Their fingers got hurt, too. After so many years of not wearing it, one of my spawn will get a fairly pristine gold band, someday, as I still don't wear it.


----------



## Brettski (Jul 19, 2010)

No jewelry while in the workshop, except for my wedding ring. I'd probably remove the ring too, if only I could get it off (gained 50 pounds since putting that ring on 6 years ago…my wife's cooking is just too darn good).


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I quit wearing all jewelry (except a wrist watch) about 15 years ago … wedding ring, class ring, pinky ring, bracelets, etc. are all put away. And the watch comes off before I go out to the shop.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

I wear no jewelry at all, my wedding ring is on my keychain, and I use a pocket watch instead of wristwatch.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

while we are at the safty factor in this
don´t forget that longhair need a net 
and no loose clothes in the shop either

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't even get my wedding ring off anymore. I don't own any other kind of jewelry. 
I'm so bald I don't have to worry about the long hair.
I wear tank tops year round, so no loose clothes.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I never got into the habit of wearing jewelry of any kind particularly as a bicycle mechanic. Doesn't seem too dangerous until you've seen someone's finger go through a bmx chainring because their ring got caught. There's a number of images online and it's as bad as any saw mishap. I also work on my own cars and it's just one more thing to get caught.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nothing at all. everything stays in the house.


----------



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing for me. When I first started my job years ago my boss told me they were not allowed. Period. He had a customer climb on the back of truck box once. When the guy jumped to the ground the ring hooked the box. Needless to say he lost the finger.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I do wear rings in my workshop. I may be naive, but I figure with the machines that I use if my rings get caught I am doing something else wrong. I don't wear watches or bracelets, they can get caught on the edge of a machine table and make me nervous. I almost always have a necklace on, usually tucked under my shirt, and most often have my hair tied back. 
My students are told to remove bracelets, watches, necklaces, large rings and ties. If they can put the necklace inside their shirt and it stays there, that works. Strings from hoods also need to be hidden. 
One of the reasons I don't take mine off is I don't know where I would put them that I wouldn't loose them. My co-worker leaves his watch and wedding band on the desk in our office. It works for him, he has a simple gold band. My husband spent way too much on my rings, not that I am complaining, I don't trust it in the office and I have seen too many people loose things in their own pockets.

I do take my rings off when I am working on cars or other tight mechanical situations. I once left them on accidentally while packing wheel bearings full of grease, and I'll never do that again.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

nope


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree with Dennisgrosen. I almost lost my finger on a metal ladder while serving in the Navy back in the early 70s. I was literally hanging by my ring finger but managed to get back on the ladder. I quit wearing rings during ANY physical work/job. Now I don't even wear rings at all even though I have some really nice ones.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I havn't taken my wedding ring off since I put it on 28yrs ago. It's the only jewelry I wear. I quit wearing a watch 2 yrs ago (cell phone suffices).


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Wedding band and a wristwatch.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

AAAAUUCH Mike

MrsN even the ring can do that
even when you pass during a door , I have once tryed that it was the notch/padle that loc the door
and one icnh of the skin was riped off


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Many years ago I smashed a wedding ring on my finger and had to use a vise to smash it back round enough to get it off. The second time I did it, (I learn slow), rings are no longer worn unless I go out with the wife. I can't say how many times I've snagged it on something too.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Since my day job is a manual one and my other pursuits usually involve using my hands I still wear my rings!!!!

However my engagement ring suffered because of this over the years and well to say the least it wasn't that round any more, the other day I noticed it was actually broken. It has come back from the jewellers all nice and shiny so I am tending to take it off in the shop. I just hope I dont loose it now!!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Been a factory worker for years and just got used to wearing no jewelry. Now I forget to put a watch on when going out.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

Rings? I wear the wedding ring and that's it. Some days I can get the ring off my finger, other days (like today!), I can't.

Had a ring accident 22 years ago: I was building new wood sideboards on a friends graintruck, and I lept over the side to hop down to the ground and placed my left hand on the top rail as I hopped over. Got my ring hooked on the top edge (hadn't rounded over the top edge yet!), and dangled for a couple of seconds, suspended by my wedding ring! Finally corrected my situation and was able to free msyelf from the sideboard. Tore up my finger pretty good, but it healed quickly.

Still wear it all the time, though.

I figure that my ring, this symbol of my marriage, is probably more important to my psyche and marital bliss than the very finger it rests on.

Now I don't really care what the rest of y'all do: to each their own. But to those that say "it happened once and I'll never wear it again," I'd guess you have probably had accidents in any other aspect of your life, but it didn't stop you from doing it again. From driving, to a misstep on a stair or a ladder, to falling down when you were learning to ride a bicycle.

But here is what I DO do: I do take the wristwatch off, roll up the sleeves, wear the safety glasses, put on the work tunes hearing protection, wear the leather boots, put on the blade guards, wear my seat belt, take frequent breaks, get help when needed, etc. etc. etc.!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been very happily married for 39 years but I have not worn my wedding ring, or any other ring, for over 38 years. I just don't like to wear rings - period.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I have always worn my engagement ring in the shop. Before we were engaged i wore a bunch of other rings on several fingers. My view is that my finger need to stay away from teh "danger" zone (the 1-4" closest to the blade). I use push blocks at the table saw and I am always assisted by someone (i'm too short to push it all the way through myself sometime). T

he only shop accident I had was when the blade kicked back a small board because i was too short to push it all the way through. I had sorta caught it in the chest before it fully kicked back (it was resting between my chest and the blade.) I checked behind me (to make sure no one was there), leaned to the side and the board (around 6"X12") went flying and dented the wall behind me. so i'll keep my rings on but i'll never operate the table saw alone


----------



## grainhead (Aug 23, 2010)

I had a ring incident while working on a car, no more jewelry of any kind for this guy. I do have long hair though, only problem with that was I got it wrapped around a creeper wheel one time. My coworkers had a good laugh after freeing me. No wood accidents yet.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

A ring does not make a marriage…. But the only rings I own is my wedding ring. I take it off to do work where there is a possibility of a hazard.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Taught shop and worked in manufacturing for 34 years. In the first year or two of marriage, I caught my wedding ring on a nail that was not fully nailed in. No cuts but have not worn it since.

For those who say they never let it get too close, it's what you never think about that you have to watch out for. Friend of mine from high school was climbing down from a storage shelf where he was stocking items. Slipped, caught the ring on the metal edge of the shelf and his high school class ring cut off his finger. It's those things that you don't even give a thought to that can get you.

Dated a girl whose Dad told me he caught his on the edge of a truck bed on a farm. Did not loose it but cut to the bone. The truck took off and drug him by the ring. Ouch!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

No ring, no watch,no necklace, only work in short sleeves. Ok, and jeans.

Had my hand caught in the rollers of a bindery (printing company) when I was just out of school, Dr said it was a good thing I didn't have a ring on.

Never wore mine at work after we were married (framing, finishing, or in my hobby shop).

I also think I will take the precaution of minimizing the hazards, as low as it might be on the list…


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I had an accident in the shop many, many years ago that was initiated when I my ring got caught on something. I have not worn a ring (or other jewelry for that matter) since then.

The last thing I need, in the shop, is for my phone to ring at some inappropriate time. I DO NOT carry my cell phone in the shop. In fact, I only carry the cell when I leave home.


----------



## marker (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with NOT wearing jewelry in the woodshop. I view the argument that "I will stay far enough from danger" akin to not wearing my seat belt unless I'm taking a long trip. Accidents always happen when we don't expect them.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

well, yes and no….The wife and I both got our rings tattooed on.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i heard in school of a retired old teacher who always wanted to look like a gentlemen and wore a tie in the workschop. untill it got caught in the jointer and smacked his face on the table before breaking off.
the other teachers are all wearing loose aprons packed with junk, never wear glasses or ear protection, and they dare tell ME i am gonna have an accident sooner or later if i don't get a bit more scared form the big tools…


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

Never any jewelry at all in the shop for me.
This was drilled into my head in my formative years.

Working around electrical and mechanical components at my job, I do not wear any jewelry there either.

Too many horror stories of burns from getting rings shorted on electrical components, or watches, or getting bracelets/necklaces caught in equipment.

It used to drive my ex-wife crazy that I didnt wear my wedding band at work, she never did understand it was for my safety.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

No jeweleery worn in the shop here, might be that I dont own any "bling"


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Randi 
maybee you shuold have shown her what happens when long hair or a tie get cought in a drillpress
or what a screwdriver look like when its melting between the + and - pole on a car battery
or simply one of the many pictures on the net where a ring has cut of a finger just by hanging
in the door when you passe thrugh it

one of my teachers showed how fast a 100kg havey table cuold be moved when a tie got cought
in the drillpress…........not a funny sound to hear

take care out there
Dennis


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know all the cons about wearing rings. I heard about it when I was in the US Air Force, I heard about it when I was working for US Steel. And, I heard about it when I worked as a contractor. But, when I got married. When I was 47 years old in the Philippines and the preist put the ring on my right hand I told myself I'll never take it off. I did once to get it re-sized. But, since then it hasn't been off my finger & thats been 15 years already. And, that includes my wrist watch. But, I take this off when I blow the stink off (shower).


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

I currently work construction, but I've also worked in cabinet shops and spent a fair amount of time welding large sculptures and steel furniture. From the day I got engaged I told my wife that I would never wear a ring. I have a 3/16" black ring (really just a stripe) tattooed on my ring finger. Closest I will ever come to wearing any jewelry.

Just last week I had a large piece of aluminum roll awkwardly and smash my ring finger. A little bit of swelling and a small cut, but back to normal within a few days. With a ring it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Greedo, your post brought back OLD memories.

I taught "shop" for 34 years. About my 3rd year, got my tie tangled up in a flexible shaft machine with cutting in a piece of acrylic when the bit broke. Chewed up my tie. Cut up my chest. Took of the tie and threw it in the trash. Never wore one again even. FYI, I was wearing an apron with the tie tucked inside, still got caught.

Two principals tried to get me to wear one. I told them they would have to put the request in writing. I would then put a rebuttal letter in my permanent HR file stating that I would wear the tie as requested but reserved the right for my family or I to sue the principal if I was injured or killed by my tie getting caught in a machine. Both said the would think about it and get back to me. Never heard back from either.


----------



## Benighted (Jul 26, 2010)

Nope, to dangerous for me, especially when using power tools. Haven't had a woodworking related accident but snagged my clock once in a tree (while being young and stupid climbing in trees) and I'm happy it had a leather strap, as it broke before doing more damage than a bad bruise, but i did hang in it for a couple of seconds.

The thing for me is that a minor incident (scape or cut) with a power tool can become a major accident just because jewelry/clocks gets snagged, and minimizing risks are important to me. It's easy thinking "I'm doing it safe" until something unexpected happens.

I mostly use hand tools but still, if someone enters the room at the wrong moment making you startled, you can get a bad cut, when using power tools I don't even want to think about it. Do everybody who says they do it safe think of all these eventualities?And are ready to gamble their body parts to the idea that everyone who has ever got hurt in these ways has been fools and didn't do stuff as safe as you do? I don't think most people do stuff they think are unsafe, they think it's a safe way until it happens. But we usually underestimate the risks of something happening (there are a lot of studies showing how bad we are in estimating risks, we go on how safe it feels, not the facts of the matter).

Good subject, and everyone, be safe…

P.S. Sorry for the length of the post  D.S.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am a professional technician by trade for a large ambulance service (that basically means I am a highly trained grease monkey…lol). Been doing that work for roughly 16 years now. I would not wear anything. One day i forgot to take my watch off and grounded the metal band from the positive battery post to the frame. After I removed the welded burning ban from the flesh of my wrist I was hell bent to never wear stuff like that ever again.

Some years later I remember looking at my bride….. Thinking about what she meant to me…. Thinking about what my wedding ring really meant to me…. And put the ring back on. I have not taken it off in the last 5 years and the only time I ever see it coming off in the future is when they put me in that big oven set to "Extra Crispy"...lol


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I wonder if Mr. T ever took a shop class.

"I pity the fool that has to take off all dat jewelry to use a band saw!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*TJ65* If you lose it, come on over to America and I'll get you a new one )

I haven't worn rings since a plumber on my job got his wedding band caught on a nail and dislocated his finger when I was a 1st or 2nd yr apprentice.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

When I was a young man at 22 I was working as a concrete worker.
I had the task to cut down some big armored concrete poles, where more than three meter was over ground and this had to come of app. one meter over ground, so I hammered off the concrete like if you are taking down a tree, so the metal armoring was left, this I cut then, and all I had to do was give it a heavy push to make it fall - and so I did! Only my ring was stocked in the metal armor…
I took a quick decision and let me fall with the concrete pole, so I hit the ground and the concrete, and had a swollen finger and some marks - since that day I left my ring in my pocket.
As an architect I did not have any serious accidents with the pencils getting stocked in the ring!
Now as a hobby wood worker I take it off only if I feel danger, and the ring I wear are a silver spiral, so it will get of my finger if stocked, this actually happened twice, and it was difficult to get it back in shape.
So I can highly recommend that people take the ring of, especially on site and building work.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Sad to say I do wear my lovely (used to be perfect) 1.5 carat solitaire engagement ring when wood working. The poor thing is so covered in oil and finish and one prong is really bent. I need to get it cleaned up and stop wearing it to do wood working. Not for safety's sake so much as HEAVEN'S SAKE! My sweetie always laughs and tells me I am "such a guy." He says what other woman would wear that beautiful ring and dunk it in polyurethane all the time….......................... Mads- when you get that NEW RING from Caroline I bet you will NEVER take it off.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I wear my wedding ring - except around the drill press, band saw, and lathe. I do not wear long sleeves, ties, loose clothing around spinning, rotating equipment. I keep a drop cloth on the top of my table saw and it has a few holes where a piece of equipment grabbed it and I had to cut it out. Someone made the statement, can't remember where - TV or magazine, if your hands are closer that 3", you are too close. We all have had situations where our fingers were much closer than that but having clothing or jewelry that the equipment or piece can catch and pull tends to ruin the moment and a few more.

So many things distract you as it is, I almost seriously shortened a finger in my jointer because I got distracted when the piece I was working on tipped instead of watching where my hand was. I was very lucky and taught me a lesson that is important - with some things, there are no do-overs. Keeping all of your fingers and toes is one of them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*rivergirl* That ring might be a 0 carat if you're not careful :-(


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Good post. I never wear a ring, don't like the way it feels, but especially in the shop; in Grade 9 metal shops we were told a story about someone that wore a ring and had it caught on the drill press; apparently his finger was ripped off and the tendon from the muscle up his arm was ripped out too. I'm not sure if the story was true, or just meant to scare us, but it made a vivid impression on me and to this day I won't wear a ring when in the shop or working on my truck.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

No rings, no watch, no jewelry - nothin' but flesh. (Wife too) 
Don't have to remember to take something off in the shop.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

I have just my wedding ring. Like Salty said, some days I can get it off, some days I can't. Been there for 10 years almost and I have only caught it once. Some piece of equipment I was working on that had a conveyor and I was reaching in with my hand while it was running. Should not have been doing that in the first place. That is the lesson I learned there. I had just gotten married and was not used to wearing a ring yet.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually know a high school shop teacher that got his tie caught in a drill press. He lived but was a changed person after that. He had a great deal of respect for the equipment and power they have.


----------



## woodgu (Oct 21, 2010)

I wear my wedding band only. I do remove my watch…funny thing is I don't know why I remove my watch, but I always have when in the shop.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I never wear jewlery and my hair is always in a pony tail. When the tail gets long enough to be a hazzard I roll it up and tie it in a bundle. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

The only thing i wear in the shop is my chain necklace. I've had people tell me that i shouldn't wear my necklace in the shop because it might get cough into a saw but the way i see it, is the chain don't fall past my chin if i am looking down at something, so if i get that close to a table saw for it to get cough i got other problems to worry about like my face touching the blade. On the other hand I have other jewelry like brackets that match my necklace and watches but i never wear those because i don't like to keep taking it off every time i go in the shop.


----------



## BenEPW (Aug 12, 2009)

For the comment about cell phones in the shop, I always have a cell phone on me. When working in the shop, I usually remove the belt clip, and put it directly in my pocket. I can easily ignore a cell phone, since I usually can't hear it ring anyways. I just figure IF something goes wrong, I would prefer to have the phone within easy reach, should I need to call for help.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't believe this thread won't die. Yes, dang it, I wear my rings in the shop!

I understand the risk to people doing electrical work, but I just don't see rings as much of a risk in woodworking. Yes, I know it is possible, but I think the odds are pretty low.

Loose fitting jewelry like long chains and dangly bracelets are another matter entirely.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

I try to remember to remove both the wedding ring and watch just before I hit the first switch, and keep them off until it's time to turn out the lights. It's a habit I got into after a friend lost his ring finger to a Forstner bit of all things. After that happened I mentioned it to my Father-in-law and he told me about a neighbor of his who died when his ring wore a hole through his work gloves and he grabbed a live wire with it. The neighbor's widow was quite jealous and made him swear never to remove the ring. For years after she spoke in safety seminars about this very thing. 
I've been happily married for 29 years. Oddly enough, but my bride says she's been happily married for 27 1/2. Whatsupwiththat?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't read any of the responses, so … it's likely mine's not original.

Mine won't come off. I mean … not with dish soap, olive oil, conditioner, or spray lube.

Not without really getting gorilla on it-something I'm not willing to do.

So … it's on in the shop, and I'm *very* aware that it probably creates *some* level of additional risk.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

My necklace is tucked into my t-shirt where it does stay. I quit wearing rings after I got one caught in a sliding glass door-that hurt. And, my hand surgeon says he never wants to see another ring on my arthritic fingers.

I work with electronics at work, so the rings are a no-no there anyway. While I do wear a watch, I do remove it while working on the electronics. I don't take it off in the workshop…..it's something to consider, though.

Good thought-provoking subject-thanks.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have not worn a ring (or any other jewelry) since I got hung up by my ring when jumping out of a stack bed truck.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

No rings or watches in the shop or at work. For the most part I remember to roll up my sleeves, but my shop flannel looks a bit rough from the times I haven't.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I once reached down in to the abyss of sawdust

reaching deep into a foot of sawdust…......the abyss

and pulled out bloodied parts of fingers, thumbs,

Iand wrapped them in whatever was available

If you ever pick a finger up, a thumb, and then you look into the eyes of those who used to own them

It aint pretty


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

My wedding ring is the only jewelry I wear. Yes I wear it in the shop because I forget to take it off. I know I shouldn't, but I'm so used to wearing it that I don't even know it's there.

Like others said if my ring is that close to be in a position to get caught on something then I really need to rethink my safety practices because my hands are getting too close to danger areas to begin with.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I wear two rings, but no other jewelry… I guess I'm of the "if my ring gets caught, I'm already too close" school.

One note though: my ring actually SAVED my fingers once: someone slammed a door with my hand in it… hit the ring and saved my hand!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

measure the cost of a wedding ring?

every poor soul who has lost one into the abyss of saw dust, looking at reconstructive surgery, be it privately paid for or universal health care

says it couldnt happen to me ?

I say BS

and advise them to get into mining….....Grin.? At least in mining, your buied with your wedding ring


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I told my wife to be not to bother buying a ring for me, but she wanted to anyway. She didn't like that I never wore it, but she knew it ahead of time. Rings and hot elcetrical work do not go together very well. They are getting away from what was expected of us 40 yrs ago before OSHA.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Wedding ring


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

For what it's worth, I worked in Tool & Die all my days and was exposed to all kinds of lethal machinery. 
Rules:
No rings.
No watches.
No long loose hair.
No long sleeves.
No bracelets.
No long loose necklaces
And it go's without saying, eye and ear protection

Skin will tear loose and heal. The above implements could pull you into a death spiral.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I wear rings on every finger because I think they'll stop a sawblade from cutting me someday like the guy in the movies who's life was saved when a bullet hit the gold flask in his jacket pocket.

Of course I only have ten little ragged nubs on my hands, so my safety advise may be a little suspect…


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

I do service work around some serious machinery for a living so you can pretty much ditto Jim C's rules for me with the addition of tucking long hair (when i had long hair) in my cap and tucking in my shirt.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Add "no gloves" to the list.


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't get my wedding ring off, after 34 years of marriage, and I am super careful about where I put my hands in the shop. I know that's not going to stop and accident, but I'll have to risk it…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

No jewelry in the shop for me! I remove my jewelry when I get home. My rings get strung on my watch and that goes in the jewelry box. I can't stand the tightness of a ring when I don't have to wear one and it only gets dirty when doing chores, cooking, gardening and since it's a hazzard in the wood shop, why bother? Also, if you have stones set in your ring, they can loosen and fall out. The ring is just a glitzy ornament that I do enjoy wearing outside of our domain, but otherwise I know I'm married and to whom!

I do however, use snug fitting nitrile coated gloves, which is another argument that wood workers have. These have saved my fingers and knuckles from the sanding belts and I don't use the table saw much and I use push sticks and stay very alert when using the band saw and other equipment. When the knitted wrist area gets wimpy/loose, out of the shop they go, or I use those for hand sanding, as I'll peel/glue a sanding disc on it and stays put, allowing me to rest my hand while hand sanding. I would agree that the loose fitting suede/fabric work gloves are hazardous around saws and sanders.

My hair gets tied back or clipped, out of the way. Tucking it in a hat is not secure enough for me. And stilleto heels stay in the closet! I prefer my Danko clogs or sneakers, no open toe sandals or slippers.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I try to always take off my wedding band, which is the only piece of jewelry I wear, when working in the shop, especially with power tools.

The most important reason is it being a potential safety hazard.
The second reason is that I don't want to put any dents in the wood when handling it, something I have done with my wedding band on. Small dents, yes, but still dents that have to be dealt with.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I work with electronics. Many, many (30+) years ago, I welded my wedding ring to a +5V and GND trace on a circuit board (100amp 5V supply). I no longer wear any jewelry (rings, bracelets, necklaces… nothing) when I am working.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have know mechanics who got 12 volts through thier rings. It branded their fingers!!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

My wife makes me keep the ring in my nose. She says it shouldn't get caught on anything as long as I mind my own business.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I do not wear any rings in the shop - period. For that matter I have been happily married for over 21 years and do NOT even wear a wedding band.

The reason? In 1991 I worked as a meat cutter and as a dutiful husband of 2 years I wore my wedding band religiously until one day I was dis-assembling a very large band saw when the top slipped and caught my wedding band. The downward pressure (on the palm side) pulled the ring down and the rotation caused the ring to cut the top side of my finger to the bone. The first thing I did was to place my hand in a tub of ice and get the ring off the doctor in the emergency room said that was the only thing that saved my finger.

So for me the answer is simple it is not worth it - my wife and I both know we are married.


----------



## PatentNonsense (Mar 8, 2009)

I nearly lost a finger years ago, when i jumped down and got my ring caught - might have, except it was my right bird finger. That was a learning experience.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I just don't do rings. Never wear them. I've also heard of people getting the meat ripped off the bone with some factory machinery with a wedding band but that's not the reason for my lack of rings. I just don't like stuff on my hands.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been married for 17 yrs, the only time I wear my ring is when we go out somewhere nice. I work on Aircraft repairing electrical, Hydro and or fuel systems on any given day. Not only are they dangerous to wear, but it would destroy the ring. I have personally witnessed guys getting shocked wearing rings on but the worst injury was when someone slipped on a ladder and the ring caught and tore some tendons out.

I do have a cpl friends with wives so insecure they had a tattoo of a ring on their finger. Great world we live in LOL


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Who the **** wears rings in the shop? You are asking for trouble


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

No rings. Also no loose neckties, loose clothing or anything else that can catch in a machine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Neckties??? ;-) I can't imagine working with a neck tie on! Sounds like a hanging!!;-((


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

The chances of having an accident caused by a ring on your finger is very, very slim. BUT, there is a chance. You may go through your life and never even come close to having an accident because of a ring. Then again, it could happen in a split second. When I first started working in a printing shop, my grandfather got me to the side and advised me about the risks of wearing jewelry…. Haven't worn any since…. BUT (again) like Dennis said back about 100 posts ago…. don't forget about your hair. I managed to get my hair in an offset press once. Was very lucky that it was a small press and didn't have much power - an AB-Dick 360 I think it was (only lost a little scalp). Later on, I caught my hand in another press, no ring, just me being stupid. Be careful in anything you do!
- JJ


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you remember this post, neckties are not out of the question!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The average guy only lived to 49 back then too!!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent point!


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

No wedding ring or watch is worn in my shop. I have a clock on the wall for the time and no girls in there to hit on me.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

TopmaxSurvivor
Point in fact was in the "old" days, (50's & 60's) Tool & Die Makers wore white shirts and ties everyday in the shop. It was, to them a position of respect for a cherished trade. They wore white aprons that kept the tie tight against their chests, so it was not an issue.
Today, the so-called machining technicians wear tee-shirts with pics of weed, Bob Marley and other B.S.
The days of respect for a trade are long gone. It's a job, not a respectable profession. Like the rest of digression in this worn down country.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

*Tie safety!!!*

This is from the Power Tool Institute. I first saw it in the Oct. 1970 Popular Science. I used the cartoons to teach general shop safety in my classes. The rule for this one was "Don't wear loose clothing or apparel".


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't wear any jewelry at all at work, part of the hygienic training.
I wash my hands at least 4-5x and hour for an 8 hr workday and no way the skin on my finger was happy…so no watch, no ring. Feel same way about getting it caught on machinery or getting crap under it when fooling around woodworking….but I do wear a watch so wife doesn't have to yell at me to get back into the house at meals.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Been wearing two rings and a watch for most of my life; and I'm 61 now. Guess it's too late to start being safe now. I did fry my wrist once when I got my watch between the positive battery post and the car frame. Didn't take long to get that sucker off and I do try to remember to remove jewelry when working around car batteries any more.


----------



## tt1106 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wedding ring, all the time. I don't know If I can get it off. If it catches, (God Forbid) I was a couple millimeters too close anyway. I have had close calls, but nothing that had to do with any jewelry I was wearing. To each his own, by I would focus on hanging jewelry, eye and ear protection and Not reaching across a spinnign blade, before I'd worry about the thickness of a gold band, but that's just me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*tt1106* You are right about long dangly things. When I was an apprentice, I was working on a job at our local University. They required all the electrical outlets to be installed up side down with the ground prong on the top. The correct way is for the ground to be on the bottom so as the cord falls out, if it does, the ground will be the last connection broken. Remember, no ground on your electric equipment is like driving a car without brakes.

When I asked why they were being installed up side down per the specs, I was told a lady with a long dangly necklace bent over and got it across the two prongs that were exposed on a cord that was partially plugged in. This makes absolutely no sense to me; rather than restrict the wearing of long dangly jewelry that is a hazard in the workplace, the decision was made by an ignorant of the issues involved bureaucrat to put the entire population at risk of electrocution!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

My 1st. shop teacher in the 50s wore a shirt & tie every day. He tucked it in his shirt & also wore an apron. This was the way things were done back then. He started me on almost 60 years of woodworking. I had him for 7th., 8th. & 9th. grade. I also lived across the street from him. I have a picture of him along with my dad hanging in my shop.

Pop


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

I wear my wedding ring and a watch. 
I knew a guy who fell off a ladder and got his ring caught in some shelves. After this mishap he could only count to 9.
I can see both sides of the discussion but I have to agree with others who have said that if a person gets their ring caught in machinery, they are way out of safe operating mode.
I also wear an apron but I have been designing a vest to wear instead. I don't like the straps dangling in the back.


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

I take them off while in the shop. 
As much for fear of messing them up as for fear of hurting myself.
I had not been married a year when I touched my ring against a sander and scraped off some gold, and messed it up.
It was not enough to do anymore than scratch me, but it messed up my ring.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I wear my wedding ring on left hand and I'm right handed. I also use push sticks… ALWAYS. They always get chewed up and I make new ones. Blood stains on a good piece of wood will ruin it!


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

No bling in the shop for me.. I am an office geek by day, so I wear my wedding band and watch to the office, and leave them on my desk in my home office on the way to the shop. I take them off when I do almost any kind of work with my hands. My wedding band means a lot to me, it is soft gold, and I do not want it to be damaged in an accident of any kind. I also grew up working in chemical refineries, and it is policy not to wear rings in this industry. Old habits are hard to die.

It is not just machinery that causes problems with jewelry. I know people who have had accidents where their ring got caught on something, usually when climing or jumping down.. and I know people who have never had issues.. but that's why they call them "accidents"..
You can't live in a bubble, but you can take some steps to possible prevent an accident.. even if it has not happened in 40 years.. it could be your day tomorrow.

Gator


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

With as many jobs as I have been on that require hard hats in buildings with fiinished ceilings in place, I can't understand why the allow rings on the job?


> ?


?????


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't ware mine at all. My wife got on me about it for the first few years we were married but she is used to it by now.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I wear my ring off n on….it never bothered me in the shop…its a black titanium ring so I have to worries about the ring itself….it doesnt fit around my fat knuckles anymore so I had to take it off


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

My profession in Graphic Arts and involvement with lithographic films and darkrooms, prevented me from wearing it. 3 marriages and 33 years later still not wearing one.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Long hair near anything that spins. Check out the death of collage student that got her hair caught in a lathe
Feel sorry for the family and all the students at the collage. Our deepest condolences to all.

http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2011/04/13/news/doc4da58c22c4b1f135149346.txt?viewmode=fullstory


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

I agee with JJ the chances of having an accident caused by a ring on your finger is very, very slim unless you jump off a truck

Degloved finger from ring after getting finger caught whilst jumping from truck. Note ring under skin.

look away if you don"t like blood and gore


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Woodcraft47 I was about post the same thing


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

common sense starts with a wedding ring


----------

